
Big Tech adding 20000 jobs by 2022 in NYC - eerrt
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/05/nyregion/nyc-tech-facebook-amazon-google.html
======
arcanus
I find it absurd how tech is blamed for gentrification in various cities, but
particularly New York.

Finance, law, inherited wealth, foreign buyers have been purchasing NYC real
estate for decades.

At least the technology industry contributes to economic growth. The rest is
largely a result of rentier capitalism and oligopoly.

